# SCANGRIP Sunmatch - Showing Wet Sanding Scratches and Holograms



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*SCANGRIP Sunmatch - Showing Wet Sanding Scratches and Holograms*

My friend Jim and his buddy painted this 1980 Corvette and then hand wet sanded it and buffed it out. I'd say overall they did a pretty good job as to fully sand, cut and buff a car is a huge undertaking. Here's how she looks in Autogeek's Show Car Garage.

*Under florescent lights, the paint looks pretty good!*










*Look ma... no swirls - no scratches....*










*Now lets see what's really going on....*




































































































*These my friend are holograms....*



















If you detail cars at a professional level or you work in a body shop - you want this light.

On Autogeek.com

*SCANGRIP Sunmatch*


----------

